# New table saw...thoughts



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's say you had about 3k to spend on a new cabinet style table saw.

What make? Model and size?

I have been doing a ton of plywood and thicker stock lately, so a 12" saw seems appealing, but I am not sold. (I don't have enough 10" blades I care about to stop me from buying all new 12" stuff)

I've seen some of the larger sliders, but don't know how those would work with more regular stock- why not just make a slick outfeed table/setup.


I guess basically, pick your dream saw and maybe I'll buy it for me!


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Saws*

After having my band saw for a year now I officaly hate my table saw. For sheet goods a table saw is still the way to go, but thick stuff the band saw rules. I routinly work with stuff over 4" thick so even a 12" saw wouldnt do the trick. I "personaly" would buy a good quality 10" table saw and set it up with a large outfeed table and all the added goodies. My next one will be a SawStop.

For what it's worth
FB


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I do have a good bandsaw..a big 17" one, so it can handle some of what I've been doing. 

Saw stop is interesting and I like the theory. Probably more if I had an accident...but I don't like that if you forget to turn it off when sawing something wet, it will kill the cartridge and the blade you were using.

Anyone have a powermatic cabinet ts?


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Salty ,

I have 2 brand spanking new 12 in Jet 5hp 3ph 52 in table to the right accufence setups ,

when I say new , I mean still on the pallet and wrapped , 

I'll make you a heckuve a deal on 1 if you like . Just pm me .


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

therealbigman said:


> Salty ,
> 
> I have 2 brand spanking new 12 in Jet 5hp 3ph 52 in table to the right accufence setups ,
> 
> ...


Sounds fantastic, but the 3 phase is a killer..


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the big names like Powermatic. But do yourself a favor and look at the Grizzly saws. I think the other guys are right that 12" is too much. Use your band saw for thick stuff. I have used the Big Delta at work and a Craftsman at the house which both did a good job. Get yourself a multipiece belt to lower vibrations and build yourself a big out feed table. That should do it for you.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I've always admired Laguna, but could never justify one....

http://www.lagunatools.com/tablesaws/TS-Tablesaw-w-o-Scoring#


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a Powermatic PM2000 which I've had for about 6-7 years. Love everything about the saw. You have any specific questions?
I really can't compare it to other saws as this is my first (and probably last) table saw.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Saw Stop

whenever I have need to replace my old Craftsman, it will definitely be with a Saw Stop.

got bit by my band saw 3 weeks ago - wish they could do the same in band saws.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a PM 64B which is a technically a contractor saw, but at almost 250 lbs it isn't going anywhere without a lot of work. Passes the nickel test and i haven't bogged it down yet. If I needed more power, I'd get a PM 2000.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I am going to come at you from a different direction. My sister gave me a Festool saw with two tracks. Excuse my ignorance I don't remember it's exact model but I know this, it is a wonderful tool if you work by yourself and are limited to space. I also have a Delta Contractors Table Saw, which they discontinued, and an eight foot drop table or whatever it's called behind it and a Delta portable saw with an adjustable dado for making drawers. The Festool does all of my plywood cutting, I cant wrestle a whole sheet of three quarter plywood even with rollers set up and push it through the table saw any more. I stack two sheets of three quarter and cut doors, sides, shelves or whatever multiple pieces of the same dimension I need all on saw horses and by myself. My Brother In Law has a Festool saw he cuts aluminum with and loves it. That lucky dog has a Saw Stop also. I still use the table saw a lot but not for full sheets. Something to think about.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wado. Thanks for the tip. One of these days I'll get a track saw--and a festool for sure. I had their 5" Rotex. Good stuff. I was actually going to buy the track saw about 6 months ago, but they were all sold out and recalled! I haven't checked to see if they released it again/fixed it.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

SaltyTX said:


> Wado. Thanks for the tip. One of these days I'll get a track saw--and a festool for sure. I had their 5" Rotex. Good stuff. I was actually going to buy the track saw about 6 months ago, but they were all sold out and recalled! I haven't checked to see if they released it again/fixed it.


I haven't heard about a recall, I guess I had better check with my brother in law. I have never had any problems with mine except the plastic strip that is glued to the bottom of the track comes loose at the ends. Mostly because it gets drug or snagged moving the long track. A little super glue fixes it. One thing you never want to do is plunge cut without the lock installed on the track, believe me it will kick like a mule and jump out of the track and do some damage. I accidentally started a cut over the surface of my sheet of plywood and it kicked so hard I chopped the plastic edge flush with the aluminum track and knocked the track off of the sheet and cut a huge gash in the end of the plywood. The saw has a lot of torque and is hard to stop. I would say it would be totally stupid to make a cut without the guide. I will see what I find out about a recall, thanks.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

That didn't take long. The TS 55 is recalled and replaced with a TS 75, which is the model I own. Apparently the 55's blade changing feature had problems. Like I said, no problems on my end so far just user error.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a Dewalt track saw I use to break down sheets. Festool makes the best but the Dewalt at half the price cuts just as straight and the dust collection is very good. 

I still use my TS for all the final cuts on sheet goods. 

They both have their place.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Is the Dewalt track universal? Or do you have to use a Dewalt saw? You are correct the Festool is pricey, sure glad mine was a gift. Now I know why my sister choked when I said I wanted the long track. For years I used a Porter Cable saw with a carbon fiber straight edge for cutting. Had to clamp the straight edge and measure perfectly or use guages and more clamps. What a mess of stuff.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have read that the Dewalt saw works on the Festool track, however I don't believe the opposite is true. I do think the new Grizzly saw uses the same track as Dewalt. I'm not positive about that though.

I got the saw, all three track sizes, and the router guide for xmas last year. The router guide is a little fussy, but works okay. The saw is great though. There was a little tearout with the stock blade, but a Diablo 40T finish blade took care of that.


----------

